# RAW Recipes



## jrs1984 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am lost when it comes to RAW...I want to switch my dog, but I am nervous. The formulas that you buy prepackaged are way too expensive. I would appreciate it if you guys would share your recipes and feeding regiments...Thanks!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

There is a Raw forum here with tons of information. B.A.R.F./Raw Feeding - German Shepherd Dog Forums

It's just below where you posted this thread. Here's a sticky thread in that forum sharing individual's menus. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/85902-our-dogs-menus.html

You are going to need to do research regardless so that you are feeding a balanced diet and will have to adjust any recipes/menus to fit your dogs.


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

More info for you

Bones and Raw Food Diet


----------

